# pricing in malaysia, urgent!



## babecakes (Jan 27, 2009)

my dad went back to malaysia and said he would get me some mac brushes if they are cheaper there then in Canada.
it would be amazing if you could post the prices of these items

217 Blending Brush -
239 Shading Brush - 
187 Duo Fibre Brush - 
168 Large Angled Contour Brush -
Fix+ Spray -


----------



## kittykit (Jan 22, 2010)

Bumping this thread!

I'll be in KL next month for a day and would like to pick up some stuffs at MAC.

Would appreciate if someone could provide the prices for 

- E/S pan refills
- Fluidline
- #209

Thank you pretty


----------

